# Marina Residences on Palm questions



## Steph K (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi,

We've just moved to Dubai and are starting the slightly daunting, but exciting, search for our rental property. Today we saw a nice apartment at Marina Residences on the Palm, but forgot to ask whether it was allowed to have a gas BBQ on the balcony. If anyone lives there and can advise, it would be much appreciated.

Also if there's any other advice for living there (positive or negative), it would be fab if you can share.

Thanks very much for any help you can offer


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi 


We were just about to sign there it fell through

Depends what building and view as there is that massive shopping centre being built plus the building 3 has something right outside being built 

By law you cant i dont think but people do i guess 

Good luck nice apartments what did u get a 2 bed


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lived in buiding three for 18 months on first floor and we had gas BBQ no issues I just hid the gas bottle when I replaced it. Only thing I would say is get used to the fire alarms there they go off several times a day. Oh and nobody takes any notice of them.


----------



## Steph K (Aug 29, 2013)

Really appreciate the heads up on the fire alarms - we are weighing up between a 3 bed in Marina Residences 3 and a villa in Jumeirah Park with its own pool. We are struggling to pick between them. 

They each offer different things, and the fire alarms would certainly be something to consider against the apartment - I won't be working and that could certainly drive me a bit potty. At least in your own villa, it's a bit easier to control your environment and definitely no problem with my hubby's very large BBQ. As the weather is so good here compared to Europe, we are really looking forward to being able to use it more than once a year  The apartments were certainly enticing with the marina/Atlantis views, but we also had some concerns about the amount of building work going on.

Thanks again for your help ode17366 and whatsupdubai. If anyone else has anything to share on either Marina Residences or Jumeirah Park, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well Steph we moved from Marina Residence to Jumeirah Park and yes still bit of a building site but glad we got in early as rents are going up. What I can say after three years of apartment living is being in a villa is much quieter. In the Residences we suffered noise from parties which happens and of course we had our own, but the one thing I noticed the most was the noise from furniture being dragged across floor. Yes living on palm was nice and we have it on list of things we have done and it will be better in few years time once mall is built as its a pain when you need shopping. There is a shop on the palm Milk and Honey but its expensive. On Jumeirah Park you are five mins away from large Spinneys in the Meadows


----------



## Steph K (Aug 29, 2013)

ode17366 said:


> Well Steph we moved from Marina Residence to Jumeirah Park and yes still bit of a building site but glad we got in early as rents are going up. What I can say after three years of apartment living is being in a villa is much quieter. In the Residences we suffered noise from parties which happens and of course we had our own, but the one thing I noticed the most was the noise from furniture being dragged across floor. Yes living on palm was nice and we have it on list of things we have done and it will be better in few years time once mall is built as its a pain when you need shopping. There is a shop on the palm Milk and Honey but its expensive. On Jumeirah Park you are five mins away from large Spinneys in the Meadows


Great to hear you are enjoying Jumeirah Park - I think that is where we will end up too 

Just one more question you might be able to help with. I don't know if you have a pool there, but I'd read somewhere that in Jumeirah Park, the pools were climate controlled. Do you know if that's true?

Thanks again for your great help


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes the pools have climate controll on them. Tend to put my chiller on at weekends at moment. Would not leave running all the time due to the cost


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

shezaa said:


> Congratulations on your new home!!


And the award for most unabashed, pointless post, highlighting a sig goes to......


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> And the award for most unabashed, pointless post, highlighting a sig goes to......


No one ... don't know what you are talking about ...


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

ode17366 said:


> Lived in buiding three for 18 months on first floor and we had gas BBQ no issues I just hid the gas bottle when I replaced it. Only thing I would say is get used to the fire alarms there they go off several times a day. Oh and nobody takes any notice of them.


Hi there - any chance you can remember which gas bottle supplier you used? We have just bought a BBQ and need a bottle! Also in Marina Residences.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ode17366 said:


> Lived in buiding three for 18 months on first floor and we had gas BBQ no issues I just hid the gas bottle when I replaced it.


Can you post your current address so that folks can steer well clear of you please ? 

Seriously, the reason they don't have gas bottles in apartments is abundantly obvious and you really don't want to be the reason your friends and family are in bits along with the floors above and below you. If the guy next door started making explosives on his balcony, you would object so please don't do BBQ using gas on a balcony.


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Can you post your current address so that folks can steer well clear of you please ?
> 
> Seriously, the reason they don't have gas bottles in apartments is abundantly obvious and you really don't want to be the reason your friends and family are in bits along with the floors above and below you. If the guy next door started making explosives on his balcony, you would object so please don't do BBQ using gas on a balcony.


I am so happy I am your neighbour!


----------

